
Coronavirus: Italy extends its quarantine to the entire country - finphil
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/09/italy-extends-its-quarantine-to-the-entire-country-pm-asks-residents-to-stay-at-home.html
======
dntbnmpls
dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22529670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22529670)

